

Is Twitter Really Worth $10 Billion? - scholia
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323384604578328303487784818.html

======
tellarin
HN guide: no.

Seriously, I do think Twitter is a great company, but one tenth of Amazon? The
same as Nokia? Not to mention comparisons to non-tech companies...

I really don't get these valuations.

------
pasbesoin
How much would it take to replace it?

Considerably less than $10 billion.

From that perspective, the largest component of its value is good will. (Its
users continue to use it.)

In a world where setting up a new account is 5 minutes' work, spinning up and
effectively connecting new servers is challenging but increasingly a commodity
service, and where a relatively loose and dynamic social dynamic of
"following" is the model...

(And where advertising is significantly externalized and transferable.)

I'm no analyst nor expert, and I don't particularly wish Twitter ill, but...

I still view such valuations as short-term metrics. They may not be... but I
don't think this has yet been demonstrated.

